# Interesting piece of glass - f/0.85



## climber (Jun 4, 2014)

http://fstoplounge.com/2014/06/announcing-the-worlds-fastest-lens-ibelux-40mm-f0-85/

What do you think?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 4, 2014)

Seems like a lot for a Chinese Made lens. Get one, and review it for us. They like to push the german design part, but really, all that might mean is that they designed the logo to put on it.


----------



## NWPhil (Jun 4, 2014)

a quick search about names involved shows that the German counterpart _(IB/E Optics:Offers optical design and engineering for customized solutions in machine vision applications and produces HD video systems. Supplies MTF, distortion and telecentricity measurement equipment. Products include macro-optics, telecentric optics and molded optics." _ seems legit, in existence since 1992, and mostly dedicated to industrial optical applications/products. In the other hand, the manufacturer _(Shanghai Transvision Photographic Equipment: Company Profile :Shanghai Transvision Photographic Equipment Co.,Ltd was founded in 2007. With years of technical experience in optical image industry, we have established our own brand KIPON and have developed image adapter line with the highest quantity and the most completed models in the world, including Single Lens Reflex camera adapters, mirrorless adapters, shift adapters, tilt adapters and so on."_

If they were producing that in Germany or Japan, then I could see a good potential ...and price justification
(too many partnerships...)


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jun 5, 2014)

Isn't it a bit rich calling an APS-C f/0.85 the fastest lens? The 35mm equivalent will be f/1.36, and we already have f/0.95 lenses here.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 5, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> Isn't it a bit rich calling an APS-C f/0.85 the fastest lens? The 35mm equivalent will be f/1.36, and we already have f/0.95 lenses here.



Not really, the f/aperture value is a simple maths equation, focal length divided by the diameter of the apparent aperture when wide open. That means this lens is a true f0.85, though as you point out it will only give you as narrow dof as a 65mm f1.4 on a ff camera when shot from the same place, the 85 f 1.2 comfortably out narrow dof 's it.

The smaller the sensor the more difficult it is to achieve narrow dof but that doesn't change the equation to determine aperture.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jun 5, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> sagittariansrock said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't it a bit rich calling an APS-C f/0.85 the fastest lens? The 35mm equivalent will be f/1.36, and we already have f/0.95 lenses here.
> ...



Oh, I didn't say they lied. Technically they are correct. They just made it sound a lot bigger and more meaningful than it is.
I originally thought it was for FF before I clicked on the link.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 5, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> Oh, I didn't say they lied. Technically they are correct. They just made it sound a lot bigger and more meaningful than it is.
> I originally thought it was for FF before I clicked on the link.



I know you didn't, but after this thread the other day, http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=21071.msg400779#msg400779 it struck me that many people just don't get the interaction of aperture and cropping.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jun 5, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> sagittariansrock said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, I didn't say they lied. Technically they are correct. They just made it sound a lot bigger and more meaningful than it is.
> ...



Frankly speaking, I didn't know it until I learned it early on these forums from a post by Neuro. But then, I was still to understand the concept that DoF is a perceptual parameter, and not a physical one.
And then someone posted a video by Tony Northrup, and everyone started criticizing how he says aperture changes according to the format. Except all he had said was the perceived effect of the aperture, i.e., DoF changes.


----------

